# betta very bloated, belly turning silver ):



## trrixxie (Dec 14, 2011)

He's been like this for a while. I read somewhere that I should try feeding him a pea, so I gave him little bits of pea yesterday. Everytime he eats, he floats on his side though. So he floated on his side all yesterday.
Should I fast him now? What do I do? ): 
he doesn't poop.. so judging by that and the fact his belly is so big, hes constipated I think.
His name is Paco, if you had any advise for me about him 

Also.. I have another betta (separate tank)
but he just stays in one spot. He doesn't swim around like he used to.
Im worried for him.
but also this is what he looked like when I first got him:









and look at his fins now:








do they look shorter to you? like mangled even? ):

(he was under stress when i got him so he was hiding his colors, but hes a lot more colorful now  thats why he looks different) and this guys name is Braxton if you had any advice for him

please help


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

trrixxie said:


> He's been like this for a while. I read somewhere that I should try feeding him a pea, so I gave him little bits of pea yesterday. Everytime he eats, he floats on his side though. So he floated on his side all yesterday.
> Should I fast him now? What do I do? ):
> he doesn't poop.. so judging by that and the fact his belly is so big, hes constipated I think.
> His name is Paco, if you had any advise for me about him
> ...


That looks like an SBD problem.....first thing do NOT feed peas, they can actually make it worse....peas are for  goldfish  what you want to do since you already have him in a small bowl is dose him with 1 tsp/gal  EPSOM  salt for 10-14 with 100% daily water changes until he's better to a maximum of 14 days. If after a few days there's no improvement you should up the E.S. to 3 tsp/gal. After he poops and is looking better keep him in the epsom salt for a day more to ensure he's good.

EDIT:  and make sure you always acclimate him especially with SBD as shock could stress them and make it worse, so don't forget to acclimate after every water change and even if you increase the amount of E.S.... good luck!   Any more questions just ask


----------



## trrixxie (Dec 14, 2011)

oh the small bowl was when I very first got him. He came in that, but that picture isnt the betta that is bloated
Should I move him to a smaller bowl though?

and okay, ill try to get some epsom salt as soon as possible. Thank you for your help


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Well you want a QT that isn't too big, those little tiny "betta kits" make great QT but anything 1 gal and under is best for the 100% daily changes and dosing... the sooner the better....keep me posted


----------



## trrixxie (Dec 14, 2011)

alright. one more question- would maracyn be good for him?
I have maracyn and I can use that until I can go out and buy some epsom salt-
because I don't have my license yet so I'm not sure when I can.
But I didn't know if maracyn would even help him at all


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Maracyn is not for SBD unless he had parasites too, but from what you've explained he doesn't so no you wouldn't want to use that unless he starts pooping white stringy poop, but if he does say so first before you use it.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

If its just a case of SBD, it's usually not fatal and Maracyn wont help. I don't know about parasites but I know its used to fight off certain bacterial infections.

I would put him in a small tank with no gravel so you can see if he poops NO peas, as stated already - thats more for goldfish. Fast him for a day or so and see of he poops and if his belly gets smaller. Once you get the epsom salt, follow the instructions Jman posted. 

You said the belly is silver? Are the scales sticking out like a pinecone?

As for his fins, they kind of look a bit mangled but it could also just be the angel of the photo. Is there any black along the edges? I don't see any in the pics, so I am going to say its not fin rot. He may of been bitting his fins. I can't really tell from the pics. Either way, daily water changes will help with both.


OOOH - when you do pick up the epsom salt, make sure its the plain kind, not lavender scented or anything.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

+1


----------

